# Brassen abgefahren hoch 3 Kallimero...



## Zanderfänger (13. Februar 2008)

http://www.angelmagazin.com/KoenigsbergerKlopse.html


----------



## bassking (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen abgefahren hoch 3 Kallimero...*

Mal ernsthaft- wer isst denn gerne Brassen?

Ich meine die Frage wirklich ernst..wer kommt auf die Idee, die Schleimer zu verwerten-

mit Außnahme unserer östlichen Kollegen?

Bassking.


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen abgefahren hoch 3 Kallimero...*

Was für ewig wiederkehrende und langweilige Fragen sprich Behauptungen...


----------



## andre23 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen abgefahren hoch 3 Kallimero...*



bassking schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft- wer isst denn gerne Brassen?
> 
> Ich meine die Frage wirklich ernst..wer kommt auf die Idee, die Schleimer zu verwerten-
> 
> ...




deine frage , vermutung...idee....:q:q:qjeg elsker det#6


----------



## Case (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen abgefahren hoch 3 Kallimero...*

Das Fleisch vom Brachsen ist durchaus ok. 
Wenn da nicht die vielen Gräten wären. Aber in dem Fall hat man das Problem ja nicht.

Sieht doch lecker aus.#6

Case


----------



## KarpfenBernd (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen abgefahren hoch 3 Kallimero...*

Brassen sind viel edler als Zander, Hechte u.ä.


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen abgefahren hoch 3 Kallimero...*



KarpfenBernd schrieb:


> Brassen sind viel edler als Zander, Hechte u.ä.




Ist vielleicht noch zu früh am morgen um das zu verstehen. Aber ich verspreche ich werde im laufe des Tages nochmal drüber nachdenken |kopfkrat:m


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen abgefahren hoch 3 Kallimero...*

Heiko, er meint den Geschmack des Fleischs von Brassen...


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen abgefahren hoch 3 Kallimero...*



bassking schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft- wer isst denn gerne Brassen?
> 
> Ich meine die Frage wirklich ernst..wer kommt auf die Idee, die Schleimer zu verwerten-
> 
> ...



Ich#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen abgefahren hoch 3 Kallimero...*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich#6


Das wusst ich! :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen abgefahren hoch 3 Kallimero...*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Das wusst ich! :q



Woher |kopfkrat


----------



## Bushmaster3k (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen abgefahren hoch 3 Kallimero...*



KarpfenBernd schrieb:


> Brassen sind viel edler als Zander, Hechte u.ä.


 
ja ne is klar #q


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen abgefahren hoch 3 Kallimero...*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Woher |kopfkrat


Menschenkenntnis


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen abgefahren hoch 3 Kallimero...*

*GUDEN HUNGER!!!*


----------

